# 2010 Q7 Invision SL Video System For Sale



## A8inPA (Dec 8, 2004)

hey guys,

i have a brand new in the box Invision SL video system for sale.
purchased new at my local dealer for $1450 i am selling it for $1050.
the color of the headrests are black. if interested email me.
[email protected]
here is a link to the manufacturers website.
http://www.invisionautomotive.com/s-16-sl-series.aspx


----------



## A8inPA (Dec 8, 2004)

thanks everyone the system is sold.


----------

